
Slide design: signal vs. noise (redux) - smackaysmith
http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2007/03/a_few_weeks_ago.html
======
smackaysmith
Excellent deconstruction of a Whole Foods presentation. I'm a bit shocked that
a CEO would come to Berkeley with PPT slides containing ugly Excel charts that
are impossible to understand unless you were sitting in front of the monitor.

~~~
veritas
He's a CEO. I'd be shocked if he didn't come to a presentation with PPT slides
& Excel chart combination. :)

On a more serious note, I think the idea that PPT slides full of text are
helpful is basically entrenched in corporate culture. I wish everyone used
Lessig's approach.

